# Where can I stay during my renovation? Any good advise?



## kmonster (Jul 11, 2011)

Hi guys,

This is going to be my first renovation and I really don't know where to stay!! 

I would appreciate some good advise!

Thanks


----------



## JImprovements (Jul 11, 2011)

Relatives.. hotels... motels...


----------



## oldognewtrick (Jul 11, 2011)

kmonster said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> This is going to be my first renovation and I really don't know where to stay!!
> 
> ...



How extensive is he renovation going to be?


----------



## kmonster (Jul 12, 2011)

oldog/newtrick said:


> How extensive is he renovation going to be?



about 1 month


----------



## oldognewtrick (Jul 12, 2011)

Can you keep a couple rooms to sleep in while the works being done or is moving out the only option.


----------



## tractng (Jul 12, 2011)

Tent .  Find a good relative.


----------



## d-rose (Jul 14, 2011)

I can recommend *localbigwig.com*. It's a good website with nice apartments.


----------



## robinsonstellar (Aug 10, 2011)

It is really very tough situation, where to live during the renovation of our house.

I think living in a motel or guest house is the best idea, although living here would be a little bit expensive but you would not face any problem there for example like becoming ready for the office or doing some work at laptop, or something else like that.


----------



## shift (Aug 11, 2011)

I know this was mentioned by others, but When renovating our house we stayed at an extended stay hotel, and we liked this because it was close to the house, they provided breakfast and I didn't have to worry about bothering anyone. However, while we built our house, we bought a 36ft travel trailer that was very nice because we sold it at the end of our project and didn't spend any money on rent. 

I hope something works out for you!


----------



## mrrobinson (Aug 12, 2011)

I stayed at my wifes parents house, friends or family is the best way to go unless you rather stay at a hotel, depends on your financial situation also I guess


----------

